# 1st Maiden Voyage On The Other New 210rs



## bhbdvm (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I took my new Outback 210rs out this Memorial weekend here in western NC. Lots of rain but a good time. However, I was keeping track on my tanks via the monitor and my gray water was full. I pulled the handle and drained some but not near as much as I would have thought. The monitor still read full. I didn't think much about until the shower and sink started backing up. Went back outside a day later and long story short Keystone had mislabeled the tank handles and I had emptied the black water instead of the gray water the day before. Finally pulled the black water handle which emptied the gray water tank and all was good. Other problems were that I intervertently cooked some bananas on my range as I was cooking in the oven







And also Holmans apparently supplied me with a terrible dual purpose battery that would not maintain a charge and only gave me 3 hours of run time after the second charging. Thankfully it was Saturday and I went ahead and changed over to two 6volt Trojan 105's. All in all it was a great trip and I was able to test almost everything. I even learned about the DSI fault light was when the battery failed. Thanks to everyone. I probably would have struggled more if I hadn't been reading this forum.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

My tanks were mislabled too.

Anyone from Keystone watching? This is an easy thing to prevent!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

There has really been a spike in the black/grey tank handles recently. Sorry to hear about your troubles.


----------



## Doug & Barb (Apr 17, 2009)

We also discovered our mislabeled this weekend. Out with the label maker.


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

Same here in 04. once I figured out Keystones error I just sprayed the gray tank handle gray. No guessing now, or worry of a lable falling off.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doug & Barb said:


> We also discovered our mislabeled this weekend. Out with the label maker.


On my previous 2004 28RSS the label was on the actual handle. Is the label now on the trailer over the handle?


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We also discovered our mislabeled this weekend. Out with the label maker.


On my previous 2004 28RSS the label was on the actual handle. Is the label now on the trailer over the handle?
[/quote]

Yep, they are on the fender just above (well close to just above) where the handle comes through the frame. On my rig, I have 3 handles, and the second gray and black were switched.

I like the grey paint idea, that rocks!!


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We also discovered our mislabeled this weekend. Out with the label maker.


On my previous 2004 28RSS the label was on the actual handle. Is the label now on the trailer over the handle?
[/quote]

Our black and Grey were mislabeled also. Sticker on the handles. We just printed up new stickers. I do like the idea of spray painting the handle gray, cause I wondered how long that label will stay on.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Why are the mislabeled tanks still a problem.... ? 
This is crazy.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

bhbdvm said:


> Well I took my new Outback 210rs out this Memorial weekend here in western NC. Lots of rain but a good time. However, I was keeping track on my tanks via the monitor and my gray water was full. I pulled the handle and drained some but not near as much as I would have thought. The monitor still read full. I didn't think much about until the shower and sink started backing up. Went back outside a day later and long story short Keystone had mislabeled the tank handles and I had emptied the black water instead of the gray water the day before. Finally pulled the black water handle which emptied the gray water tank and all was good. Other problems were that I intervertently cooked some bananas on my range as I was cooking in the oven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ageee. I got the same horrible dual-purpose battery from Holman's. I put up with it for almost a year and finally traded them out to 2 6V (Johnson Control's from Costco).


----------



## 9251 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yup, ours were mislabelled as well.


----------



## Jack Hollister (Oct 16, 2008)

I also found out this weekend that our tanks are mislables as well. I will remove the stickers and paint the grey tank handle also. That is a great idea. So far our battery that came from Holmans is ok. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Our 2009 250RS was mislabeled as well. This was a problem back in 2005 when we bought our first unit. DH thinks that this is a joke and Gilligan and his buddies are standing around the water cooler sniggering at us. He might be right.....


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

same here on our 2009---came from the factory feb 9th of this year, and was labeled wrong--had the dealer fix it while was there for about 7 other things two months later!!! and we now have a list of about 5 more things! I thought Keystone was one of the best, why I went with them---but beginning to wonder.....


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

From now on, tanks will be labeled Gris and *****. No longer label mixups.









Habla Español ?

C


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Amyk, what kind of things are on your 'fix it list'? Are they 'major' items? I have a punchlist as well, but nothing serious enough to keep us from using it at this point. Our dealership said to keep a list and bring it in at the end of the season. We did this with the first unit that we'd purchased from them and it worked out well--during the winter downtime, they fixed everything that needed fixing, winterized it for us, and we picked it up in the spring. Burlington RV is really excellent with regards to customer service.

Cj


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> Why are the mislabeled tanks still a problem.... ?
> This is crazy.


If you had to deal with Keystone directly you would understand. They havnt the slightest clue as to what happens at the factory. It cost them prob $10k and 5 month to fix a $3k 2 week problem on my RV. Absolutly no clue.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

amyk said:


> same here on our 2009---came from the factory feb 9th of this year, and was labeled wrong--had the dealer fix it while was there for about 7 other things two months later!!! and we now have a list of about 5 more things! I thought Keystone was one of the best, why I went with them---but beginning to wonder.....


They are one of the best. Wait until you try some of the others.


----------



## striddle (Mar 31, 2009)

My brand new 210RS has the tanks labeled backwards as well. Discovered the first day we had it home...I knew to check it due to the postings on here!!


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

bhbdvm said:


> Well I took my new Outback 210rs out this Memorial weekend here in western NC. Lots of rain but a good time. However, I was keeping track on my tanks via the monitor and my gray water was full. I pulled the handle and drained some but not near as much as I would have thought. The monitor still read full. I didn't think much about until the shower and sink started backing up. Went back outside a day later and long story short Keystone had mislabeled the tank handles and I had emptied the black water instead of the gray water the day before. Finally pulled the black water handle which emptied the gray water tank and all was good. Other problems were that I intervertently cooked some bananas on my range as I was cooking in the oven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind my asking, what was the battery they sent you home with (brand/color/anything). I'm due to pick up my 230 in a couple of weeks and if they'll upgrade it there, I'll have them do it.

JR


----------

